# Resurrection Sunday



## 1988USMC (Mar 28, 2016)

As we celebrate the resurrection of our Lord Jesus Christ, it will do us well to always remember His last command to us before He ascended. "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations..."
We often neglect to share the greatest story of our life, the story of the way Jesus changed it. A changed life is the best testimony we have. Like an old southern gospel song says, " your walk talks louder than your talk talks".
It all boils down to the fact that,
IF Jesus didn't walk out of that grave, nothing really matters, BUT
Because Jesus DID walk out of that grave, nothing else at all matters!
Praise God that He did get up and walk out and that He is still alive.
When we get all smug and comfortable we need to remember that there is not one person alive that is so good that they don't need Jesus, nor is there any person alive so bad, lost, addicted, or mean that Jesus can't save them.
God bless you brothers and sisters.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 28, 2016)

Amen! and may God bless you!


----------

